# Anyone know how to make cajun peanuts?



## fwismoker

Not a smoking question but...I used to live by a grocery chain called Chiefs and they had these really really good cajun roasted peanuts in the produce section.   I've never been able to come close to duplicating them, they're either not very flavorful and and lose the crunchiness. 

Any folks out there that have any tips, techniques and recipes on doing flavored in shell roasted peanuts but ESPECIALLY cajun peanuts....THANKS!


----------



## kathrynn

My experience is with Boiled Peanuts only.  To me they are better that way....but could tell you how to do those.  Not "in season" yet...will have to use "green peanuts" for the boiled kind.  They will be in season around late August/September.

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Ugh....i didn't mean roasted but boiled.


----------



## kathrynn

Boiled are really easy....you will need a nice sized stock pot.  I use kosher salt....rinse off the dirt a bit from the peanuts....now remember they have to be green to work the best.  Fill the pot with water...and the peanuts....pour in a large amount of the salt....and spices if you want...can even use a Seafood boil bag...to get the spicy style...or pepper flakes....what ever you want.  Bring it to a rolling boil....let it boil/simmer for hours....can take a while.  Put the lid on the stock pot...and let her rip for a while.  Check the water levels...and can pop a shell to see if you need more salt..spices....and check the "doneness" of the nut meats....let cool. 

You can freeze them for later too.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn

Here is a SMF link from this past Fall when I made some.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129223/boiled-peanuts

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Now i'm second guessing myself whether the peanuts said roasted or not...because there are roasted cajun.    What i'm not sure of is if they are boiled in the seasonings and then roasted? 

I'm assuming if you boil peanuts in salt/seasoning that you either dry them out  naturally or in the oven which would be considered roasted?


----------



## s2k9k

You boil them then eat them...the only way to eat peanuts!!!


----------



## kathrynn

FWIsmoker said:


> Now i'm second guessing myself whether the peanuts said roasted or not...because there are roasted cajun.    What i'm not sure of is if they are boiled in the seasonings and then roasted?
> 
> I'm assuming if you boil peanuts in salt/seasoning that you either dry them out  naturally or in the oven which would be considered roasted?


Roasted ones are done in an oven.  There is a huge difference.  Roasted are dry. Boiled stay wet and juicy....the only way to go for me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hate the roasted ones...too easy to over bake and have a burned taste.

You will have to boil them 6-8 hours for the nut meats to cook thru the shells.

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Thanks Kat, i see what i was doing wrong and why they came out soft.  I was boiling them with and then baking them.    Now i have to figure out how to do season in shell w/out getting them soggy.  Maybe someday i'll acquire the taste for boiled like the do in the good ole South!


----------



## roller

Boil peanuts are going to be very soft and I do not know any way you can crisp them back up..I would just buy me a nice big jar of regular peanuts then coat with a light oil and season with cajun seasoning and smoke them at a very low temp...


----------



## kathrynn

Roller said:


> Boil peanuts are going to be very soft and I do not know any way you can crisp them back up..I would just buy me a nice big jar of regular peanuts then coat with a light oil and season with cajun seasoning and smoke them at a very low temp...


Agree with Roller......get your self some shelled....Raw peanuts....coat them the way you want....then either bake/roast....or smoke.

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Kat i just might have to try what Roller suggested....but check this out.    How in the heck do they get the seasoning in there being roasted?

LOL, it's a mystery!


----------



## roller

Are the peanuts that you are talking about in a can or bag when you buy them ? Can you post a pic of them or post a link..I would like to see them.


----------



## kathrynn

FWI....who knows.  The Pea-nut Gods maybe.   BUT...are yours in a bag...dry....or a bag in the produce section of the store wet?

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Roller said:


> Are the peanuts that you are talking about in a can or bag when you buy them ? Can you post a pic of them or post a link..I would like to see them.


Roller the ones i was talking about were in a deli in a grocery store but they are similar to these from nuts.com.....roasted cajun in shell peanuts

When i post a link it disappears.


----------



## fwismoker

KathrynN said:


> FWI....who knows.  The Pea-nut Gods maybe.   BUT...are yours in a bag...dry....or a bag in the produce section of the store wet?
> 
> Kat


The links i post disappear Kat but i found some at nuts.com  You just have to type in (roasted cajun in shell) and you'll see them.


----------



## kathrynn

FWIsmoker said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWI....who knows.  The Pea-nut Gods maybe.   BUT...are yours in a bag...dry....or a bag in the produce section of the store wet?
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> The links i post disappear Kat but i found some at nuts.com  You just have to type in (roasted cajun in shell) and you'll see them.
Click to expand...

Okay....thanks.  We are not supposed to be posting links offsite.  Just FYI! 

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker

If you do a web search of "how to make cajun roasted peanuts in the shell", several results are returned, then you can peruse them at your leisure to try to find one that you would want to try.

Roasting and seasoning green or raw peanuts in the shell will still take on the flavors of the seasonings during the roasting.

As far as links disappearing, Kat said it...external links are frowned upon  here unless the link is for one of our sponsors, especially links promoting items/products that our sponsors sell.


----------



## foamheart

Save those raw peanuts for brittle!


----------



## kathrynn

Foam is right the raw ones are best for good old peanut brittle.  You can spice that up too!

Kat


----------



## foamheart

Always make brittle with cayenne pepper, its like peas and carrots!!


----------



## kathrynn

Know lots of folks that use "Tony's' seasoning in some in place of the salt

Kat


----------



## foamheart

Kat, look next to the Tony's on the shelf in the store, its made by Tony Chachere's, same type container, same color, but its called "More Spice", mo spice is mo better!


----------



## kathrynn

Foamheart said:


> Kat, look next to the Tony's on the shelf in the store, its made by Tony Chachere's, same type container, same color, but its called "More Spice", mo spice is mo better!


ooooo....thank you for the heads up Foam!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker

Oh cool, i have more spice!   It's good on chicken also


----------



## s2k9k

KathrynN said:


> Know lots of folks that use "Tony's' seasoning in some in place of the salt
> 
> Kat



I can see why since Tony C's is 80% salt!


----------



## kathrynn

S2K9K said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know lots of folks that use "Tony's' seasoning in some in place of the salt
> 
> Kat
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why since Tony C's is 80% salt!
Click to expand...

Yup....and too much of it is not good!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k

KathrynN said:


> Yup....and too much of it is not good!
> 
> Kat



Yep, that's why I quit using it! I love it but I have found other seasoning that is just as good with very little salt!


----------



## foamheart

Tony's offers different spice blends. I am not selling Tony's, I grew up eating Momma's cooking long before Tony's went into business. Just saying there is even a salt free, Lite, and herb & spice Tony's. Here is there available flavors.

http://shop.tonychachere.com/seasonings-c-8030.html

I wouldn't normally link the page, but so many folks think that there is only "Tony's".

To me, Tony's really ruined cajun cooking much the way that food processors ruined my Mom's. Its too simple, and everything comes out the same. If it needs bay leaf or red pepper, its always the same ratio.

If its a food that originated with Tony's as to me a Poor Boy's omelet, then its necessary, but a gumbo or jambalaya does quite well with the spices that have been their mainstay forever.


----------

